# male or female



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys, i have a native tank, and i was wondering how you can tell if bream and sunfish are male and female?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

look for a wiener...jk I really have no idea. Somebody on here will know.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Notice that ones mouth will be in almost constant motion. The other will appear to ignore the aforementioned. The latter is male.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*If you find out let me know. I was gonna get another but don't want them trying to kill each other.*


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Females are usually more drab in color,and the males are much more brilliant and colorful, especially while they are bedding.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Firespan, that's funny as hell...


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

firespan1 said:


> Females are usually more drab in color,and the males are much more brilliant and colorful, especially while they are bedding.


so males r more darker in color and females r more pale right? what about the sunfish/pumkinseeds?


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> *If you find out let me know. I was gonna get another but don't want them trying to kill each other.*


they shouldnt kill each other. i have like 15 or 16 of them in my 75gal.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

firespan1 is correct. males are more brightly colored. you can also look up paint jobs on crankbaits the one that have the bright purples and blues are males, the lighter more pastel are female


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

firespan1 said:


> Notice that ones mouth will be in almost constant motion. The other will appear to ignore the aforementioned. The latter is male.


Now thats funny right there, i dont care what you say. it is.:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling:


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a few in my 200 gal pond out front....I also put several minnows in there hoping the bream would eat em.....I reckon they didn't so now I have tons of minnows and when I feed em it's like piranhas eating!!!! Some of the prego minnows look like they swallowed grapes!!!! I love raising native fish!!! You oughta put a small butter cat in there too!!!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 90 gal koi pond, would it hurt to put some bream in there with them. My son has a pond full of bream that I could get some from. Just don't won't to kill the Koi.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Trucker said:


> I have a 90 gal koi pond, would it hurt to put some bream in there with them. My son has a pond full of bream that I could get some from. Just don't won't to kill the Koi.


 

BBob has a large pond w/ big koi/bass/bream together.... I reckon it would depend on the size of koi towards predatory fishies....


----------

